# After a long delay, here are the pics!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I had to wait a little while to get these pics of my finished 1/48 scale Me 262 built from the HobbyBoss kit.
This model was built O.O.B. and painted with Model Master enamels shot through my Iwata Revolution BR airbrush.
Markings are a mix of the kits decals and some from my spares box. This Me 262 was a standard Me 262A-1a (W.Nr. 501322) and later had the standard nose replaced with a new nose with the MK 214. There was only one photograph of the remains of this aircraft I spotted on e-bay about a year ago, I don't know if this aircraft ever saw combat or even flew at all after the nose job.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice clean build.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, an amazing build, another beauty.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

So real looking!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Belissima!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!



















Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

You wait ages for an Me262-1a with Mark 214 nose, than two come along at once.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

When it rains it pours. In this case its a good thing!

Agentsmith


----------

